

Specify Node.JS TLS/SSL certificate chain correctly - BenjieGillam
http://www.benjiegillam.com/2012/06/node-dot-js-ssl-certificate-chain/

======
BenjieGillam
Unfortunately the top hit on google for "nodejs ssl certificate chain" looks
correct (it even works in most modern browsers) but it doesn't correctly
specify the whole certificate chain for older browsers. This caught me out, so
hopefully this post will help others too.

